# 2015 jackson cuda 14 review



## mbritter93

this is my review of the new 2015 cuda 14! this is an awesome boat and I cant wait to get some serious fish outta this thing!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVGO38FBI9Y&feature=youtu.be


----------



## wronggear

Nice job Matt.


----------



## Night Wing

Great review. :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

Nice review. Thanks. Where did you get your kayak stand? I need one like that. I have the same kayak, except its a 2014, and I also have the Yak Attack crate and a similar lowrance/gps combo mounted. My problem is that I am not good at fishing out of it. I usually take my boat instead because I end up rolling the kayak and feel like an idiot, though the few times I have kept from rolling it, I caught quite a few fish. I need to get with some guys on here to get some ideas of how to "unrookie" myself and keep dry. Also, in winter, do you wear a wetsuit or anything like that? Thanks, AP


----------



## mbritter93

I actually built my stand Amarillo. You can go on YouTube and find out how to do it. It was really easy and fairly inexpensive. As far as being inexperienced everyone has to start somewhere! Haha just get out and have fun with it!


----------



## mbritter93

Oh and as far as winter goes I just wear waders sometimes but mostly just warm clothes. That cuda is great because it keeps my butt dry so I'm not too worried about specialized clothing.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

Thanks for the info. Sorry for my late post, but I've not been on the kayak forum lately. Thanks again.


----------

